# I dimpled my board.



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't think so. Even with a good grip, the screws can only go so far. Dimples don't do anything bad...except collect wax. Try using only one hand when tightening.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

extra0 said:


> I don't think so. Even with a good grip, the screws can only go so far. Dimples don't do anything bad...except collect wax. Try using only one hand when tightening.


I always only use one hand. I checked my EVO-R too, and noticed that I can feel dimpling on that as well. Also, I can even see/ feel the shape of the baseplate on the bottom of the board. I imagine it kind of creates a dead spot on the board. I haven't noticed it until today since I threw on a new pair of bindings.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

the dimpling isnt a result of over tightening, but rather because your screws are too long. the bottom of your board is the base, not a hard surface so the screws arent going to bottom out and stop turning. get shorter screws and "keep turning and turning" until you rip your inserts right out of your board or stop going he-man on the board and adjust them until they are snug, not tight..

its a snowboard, not a car.

the dimples should push back down once the screws are backed off and the board is ridden. worste case scenerion the screws can punch a hole and crack your base.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

VAhasnoWAVES said:


> the dimpling isnt a result of over tightening, but rather because your screws are too long. the bottom of your board is the base, not a hard surface so the screws arent going to bottom out and stop turning. get shorter screws and "keep turning and turning" until you rip your inserts right out of your board or stop going he-man on the board and adjust them until they are snug, not tight..
> 
> its a snowboard, not a car.
> 
> the dimples should push back down once the screws are backed off and the board is ridden. worste case scenerion the screws can punch a hole and crack your base.


These are actually two different issues. Dimples are typically caused by overtightening. These are concave and are caused by the screw pulling the insert slighty upwards in the board towards the binding disk. The bottom of the insert is flat and laminates to the lower structures in the board and when overtightened the insert pulls up on these structures creating the dimple. Overtightening can range from a minor upwards pull to a free spinning, torn free insert (we usually only see that when a power tool is used). 

Using too long a screw can cause the "braille effect", when the base is forced outwards (away from the bindings) by the oversized screw pushing downward on the base of the board. Most (but not all) inserts have solid metal bases that will bottom out a screw that is too long.

Looking at an insert may be helpful in understanding what is going on:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

hmmm...

thanks for the clarification. when i think dimple i think a convex bump like the brail effect you mentioned, not the concave (and probably intended) feature as in a dimple on someones face. operator error on my part. ha. and thanks for the picture, ive never seen an insert out of the board. but now im stumped... if the insert is capped then how does too long of a screw brail the bottom of the board? shouldnt it bottom out?


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

VAhasnoWAVES said:


> hmmm...
> 
> thanks for the clarification. when i think dimple i think a convex bump like the brail effect you mentioned, not the concave (and probably intended) feature as in a dimple on someones face. operator error on my part. ha. and thanks for the picture, ive never seen an insert out of the board. but now im stumped... if the insert is capped then how does too long of a screw brail the bottom of the board? shouldnt it bottom out?


When the screw is too long and you tighten them down WAY to hard it'll actually force the bottom flange of the insert to push down. This is bad! Get new shorter screws or grind some off the length on a grinder or something. Blue Locktite applied to your new shorter screws will ensure they don't loosen themselves up since they won't be cranked down as tight this time


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Man whats up with all of the binding bolt questions today! Its not rocket science people! 

Dont torque on it like your life depends on it, and remove your bindings if you are storing your board for long periods of time.


----------



## x41133127x (Feb 3, 2010)

can you post a pic of what your dimpling looks like?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

*Yyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaa*

hahaha Turn around, bend over and look in the mirror...ahahaha im jk. I had dimples was only from tighting a little to tight, But didnt feel like I was, Just didnt take as much as I thought to keep my bindings from moving..I just need some screw lock stuff now, then im golden!


----------



## x41133127x (Feb 3, 2010)

doesn't seem logical if a board can get dimples from just a little too tight. from what people have been saying, either it was waaaaaaaaaay too tight or you left it on there for too long.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

x41133127x said:


> doesn't seem logical if a board can get dimples from just a little too tight. from what people have been saying, either it was waaaaaaaaaay too tight or you left it on there for too long.


From the original post it sounds like this was a newly mounted board. There is an ugly little truth in here that is not often mentioned but that every guy who has worked in a shop mounting bindings knows. Some boards dimple very easily. This can vary by brand or even within a brand and within a model. It all depends on the reinforcing stuctures and the laminates within the specific board. If those are not substantial enough, even single hand tightening can cause a problem. There is a human element in board poduction, there are material inconsistancies, and there are variations in quality, even within great brands.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

It's not affecting the board, but it's just shitty that I did that. I'm not going crazy tightening it, I just tighten till I feel it's tight. I'll take pictures for people to see.

Also, I've had 2 sets of bindings on this board, this was the third.. Flux Feedbacks. I'm going to do a review of them in the equipment reviews.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> From the original post it sounds like this was a newly mounted board. There is an ugly little truth in here that is not often mentioned but that every guy who has worked in a shop mounting bindings knows. Some boards dimple very easily. This can vary by brand or even within a brand and within a model. It all depends on the reinforcing stuctures and the laminates within the specific board. If those are not substantial enough, even single hand tightening can cause a problem. There is a human element in board poduction, there are material inconsistancies, and there are variations in quality, even within great brands.


I agree, I am sure that my burton board, Which was won through Mnt, Dew dimpled very easly when I first put on my bindings, And I mean easly I didnt tighten that tight at all, almost with bindings still loose I was thinking my bolts were to long or short or something but after checking the gaps without the plate and all it was fine so I just didnt tighten as much. I really am starting to change what I think is a great board, I rode a burton like 5 years ago (a friends) fell in love with it and then won this burton I ride now, Sick ass board but I have heard a lot of complants about burton lately, I think next year I am going to go with Lib Tech or something different.


----------

